# Differences Between Men And Women !



## Astroboy (Jan 2, 2008)

*THE DIFFERENCES BETWEEN WOMEN AND MEN* 

Women understand colour. They seem to know what to wear all the time. Men just think red is nice, pink is nice, so why not have them together? 
*Jeremy Vine*

Women have the Oh dear, the toilet paper is on its last sheet; must replace it immediately gene. This is entirely absent in men who have the Oh s..t! Can you pass me a toilet roll, love? gene! 
*Jenni Murray* 

Men have no opinions about curtains. 
*Stuart Maconie* 

On being told that someone has bought a new car women usually ask what colour it is - men ask what sort is it. 
*Anna Ford* 

Women have the If you need to be told I am not going to tell you gene
*David Bergin, Switzerland* 

Women know instinctively what is dangerous or not recommended for babies in their care. Men, generally speaking, do not.
*Sian Lindsey, Netherlands* 

Men like to have all their stuff (DVDs, CDs, etc) on show to impress their mates. Women like to hide things in cupboards.
*Mark Nelson, UK* 

Women have a built in calendar gene - we remember birthdays, anniversaries and appointments effortlessly. 
*Linsday, UK* 

Ask a woman in the street how to get somewhere and she will direct via shops. Ask a man and it will be via pubs.
*Fred, UK*

Women put things on the bottom stair to take up next time she has to go upstairs. Men just step over them until told to pick them up
*Karen Kelsey, UK* 

Men appreciate the importance of a 42 inch plasma screen. Women do not.
*Jonathan, UK* 

A multi-tasking gene is clearly only owned by women - men can never prepare dinner so that everything is ready at the same time.
*Kelly , UK* 

Women can use sex to get what they want. Men cannot, as sex is what they want.
*Eoin Dempsey, Ireland*

Women pick up on subtleties and then think about them. Men need things explained IN CAPITAL LETTERS before the message gets through.
*Morag, Edinburgh* 

Men speak in sentences. Women speak in paragraphs.
*Steve Munoz, US *

For men, 2am is time for sleep. For women, 2am is time for a discussion about where our relationship is going.
*Luke, UK* 

When faced with flat-pack furniture, men never read the manual. Yet they spend hours reading manuals for cars or bikes they will never own.
*Linda, UK* 

Men can store useless information. Like the top speed of a car they are never going to drive, let alone own.
*Rob, UK* 

Men can balance an infinite amount of rubbish in the bin, without noticing it is full.
*Yvonne Eccles, England *

Women are missing the parking a car in between two straight white lines in an empty car park gene 
*Jane, UK* 

If you told a woman that you had just returned from a trip to the surface of the Moon, she would show her interest by asking who you had gone with.
*Howard, UK* 

Men do not even bother to look for something, then ask where it is and hope that it was the woman who put it away 
*Kate , Isle of Man* 

When men want something they ask for it. When women want something they make a point distantly related to the subject and wait for a response.
*David Lawson, England* 

Women have an ability to make men think they are in charge. 
*Sheila, UK*

Men need a round of applause for emptying the dishwasher. Women think E on the petrol gauge means enough.
*Peter Richmond, Canada*

Men use I or me when they should use we or us. Women use we or us when they should use I or me.
*Clair, England* 

Men have a gene which makes them blissfully unaware of impending emotional outbursts, but which sometimes backfires resulting in the registering of physical pain. 
*Gary, UK* 


Men have the capacity to sleep through most sounds, whether it is a baby crying, dog barking, or doorbell ringing.
*Val Soanes* 

Women drive on the stretch of road they can see. Men move through the landscape by car.

*Anne Taylor, UK* 

Women enjoy planning a wedding.
*Tom Howes, UK* 

Men have an anorak gene, which triggers a lecture on thermo dynamics when asked a simple question requiring a yes or no answer 
*Deborah, England* 

Women eat very spicy curry if they like it. Men eat very spicy curry to prove they can. 
*Paul Angel, England* 

Men manage to sit in public places with their legs wide open without noticing how startlingly unattractive it is and how they get in the way.
*Jane Penrose, UK* 

Women could never invent weapons that kill, only ones that make you feel really bad and guilty until you surrender 
*Dan, UK* 

Women are the only ones with the noticing gene - we notice when something is dirty/nearly empty/out of place and then we bring into play the doing something about it now gene! 
*Sarah Wilson, UK* 

Men can watch an entire film without having to ask who is that, what does he do?
*Alistair, UK* 

Women know what to do when someone starts to cry. Men tend to shuffle out of the room mumbling something about doing the grouting. 
*Lucy, UK* 


Men will do something and not think about the risks involved then be sorry after. Women will think about the risks involved before hand. 
*Diane McKay, England*

A man can choose and buy a pair of shoes in 90 seconds over the internet. 
*Paul, UK* 

Men have the ability to make a la, la, la, not listening face.
*Laura Humphreys, England*

Men have the shed gene, where being locked up in a small wooden structure in quiet contemplation with a collection of garden equipment counts as stimulating entertainment.

*Lorraine, UK*

Men can drive without having to look at themselves in the mirror. 
*Christian Paterson, France* 

Men have a gene which enables them to answer any question, no matter how complex or important, with Mmm.
*Rachel, UK *

Women make lists upon lists of things for men to do when they know very well we will never do them. 
*Brian Mac, US* 

Men can watch six different channels at the same time and know the name of none of the programmes they claim to be following 
*Niamh Brown, Singapore*

Women can smell old trainers at 100ft, men have to hold them to their nose. 

*Sally, UK*

Men start a sentence and...
*Cliff Grover, UK *

....women finish it for them
*Jane Grover, UK*

Men enjoy publicising their faults on BBC websites; women enjoy publicising men's faults on BBC websites. 
*Paul, UK* 

Women have the take things personally gene. 


*Emma, UK* 

Women keep carrier bags hidden away in a cupboard. They even keep carrier bags within carrier bags.!
*Matt, UK* 

Men look at going down the gym as a physical activity, to women it is a social event.

*Robert, UK* 

A woman would look at a sexy man and not be noticed. Men just stare.
*Isabelle West, UK*

Women think that a good place to keep the TV controller is on top of the TV.
*Christopher, UK*

Men have a gene that enables them to maintain a vice like grip on the remote control while reclining on the sofa studying the insides of their eyelids. 
*Jane, UK*

Women can get by with 10 or 20 CDs. Men need 200 plus.
*Damien Bove, Leeds* 

Women know that washing machines have programmes for every kind of fabric, colour and quantity and use them appropriately. Men will put a months supply of laundry through the 40 degree cycle (safest guess), regardless of any other detail. 
*Janine MacLean, UK*

Women order rice and eat men's chips.
*Liam, Wales*

Women recall every outfit they have worn for the past two decades. Men cannot remember what they were wearing yesterday without looking on the floor next to the bed.
*Tom, London, UK *

If a man knows an acquaintance has given birth to a baby, he will remember the sex and name - if you are lucky. If a woman is told about a birth, she will remember names (first and middle), weight, time, how long the labour took and whether medical intervention was required. 
*Marcia, UK* 

Women have the ability to brain dump their entire day when they get home - men can only remember that it went OK 
*Bob Findlay, Ireland* 

Men cannot watch sports and talk to their wives at the same time.
*Lisa, Canada* 



Click here > YouTube - Differences between Men and Women.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm also a fan of you to be.
Regards.


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I can't help but laugh when I read the soooo true statements.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

canot annoy any one..ingrained.....inbuilt...godgift......


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 2, 2008)

hmm...  according to this, i must be a man.  i hardly have any of those "female" qualities!


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## spnadmin (Jan 2, 2008)

Think any of those people are "deep thinkers?"


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Aad Ji and Jasleen Ji and all women,

Which of the statements do you particularly disagree with ?


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 3, 2008)

jasleen_kaur said:


> hmm... according to this, i must be a man. i hardly have any of those "female" qualities!


 
Sometimes,one realises the fact after some time when some yardstick is provided with. May be you are that you have stated but realisation has come now.:rofl!!: Pl. do tell.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 3, 2008)

Men have no opinions about curtains. 
*Stuart Maconie*


----------



## clarkejoey (Jan 3, 2008)

All stereotyping - even funny stuff like this - is risky. jasleen ji, it also had me observing how badly i fit my own gender-stereotype. Aad ji: My own opinion on curtains is that blinds are easier to clean.

However, i feel the best bet it not to take it too much to heart; after all, it's not going to parliament! 

So i'm going to ask directions for the social-event gym, where i'll be planning a wedding and comforting anyone who cries.


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Who agrees and who disagrees with this :-

Men have the capacity to sleep through most sounds, whether it is a baby crying, dog barking, or doorbell ringing.
*Val Soanes* 

would it automatically mean that women don't?


----------



## clarkejoey (Jan 3, 2008)

What? Say again, i was asleep.


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 3, 2008)

*(Source: **http://www.mamashealth.com/women/medicine.asp**)*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Women react to medications differently than men. For decades, the medical profession assumed that women were like 'small men'. We now know that women are not like small men. Women are very different from men, especially when it comes to Medicine. Some of the common ways men and women are different are listed below.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Women metabolize prescription drugs differently[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]. Certain medications like Erythromycin and Imitrex can disrupt a women's heart rhythm and if used for a long term, cause heart problems. Some of the reasons why women metabolize prescription drugs differently are: hormone levels, amount of body fat, and slower digestive systems. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hormone levels[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] can reduce or boost the amount of medicine circulating in the blood system. This can either increase or decrease the dosage needed.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Women have more body fat than men[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]. Drugs that collect in fatty tissue aren't metabolized as quickly so less drugs are needed.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Women's digestive systems are slower than men[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]. Slow digestive systems can cause medicines like painkillers to slowly pass through the digestive tract. This causes more medicine to be absorbed and less medicine is needed. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Pain is more acute[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]. Scientific evidence suggests that women feel pain more intensely, more often and throughout more of their body than men.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lung cancer[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] and smoking are deadlier[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]. Women who smoke are one and a half times more likely than male smokers to develop lung cancer.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Depression rates are higher[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]. Women are twice as likely as men to suffer from clinical depression.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Women have more trouble sleeping[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]. Women suffer from insomnia and feel tired during the day more often than men.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Women are at an increased risk of developing potentially fatal irregular heartbeats[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] (also called arrhythmias) in response to taking certain medications than men. [/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 3, 2008)

i don't think you can use medical examples of prescription drug metabolism to prove the silly jokes at the beginning of the thread.  in fact, i don't think they're even related.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, from the office -- first real laugh I had all day NamJap.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 4, 2008)

what about nutes?


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 4, 2008)

Women have the If you need to be told I am not going to tell you gene
*David Bergin, Switzerland* 

Can someone explain this to me ?


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL


you have to face it to understand it


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 4, 2008)

I have faced it many times but still don't understand. What's the logic to it?

Is it a kinda control factor ?


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 4, 2008)

maybe its the I am so smart that you don't make sense gene working up in you


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Riccardo, UK* Women can smell


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

The Difference Between Men And Women in Dating and Relationships


----------



## simpy (Jan 4, 2008)

namjap said:


> I have faced it many times but still don't understand. What's the logic to it?
> 
> Is it a kinda control factor ?


 

*i guess you have to be A WOMAN to understand this and its logic.....................he he.....*


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 4, 2008)

So I'm running in circles trying to guess what's up with her. 

Surinder Ji, here I am - asking for help - but still remain mystified. "Cat and Mouse game". I guess the next best thing to do for a man is "don't take her seriously because she's not spelling it in CAPITAL LETTERS".


----------



## simpy (Jan 4, 2008)

*Veer Ji, enjoy the game instead of wondering..................................he he*


----------



## simpy (Jan 4, 2008)

> I guess the next best thing to do for a man is "don't take her seriously because she's not spelling it in CAPITAL LETTERS".


 
*he he...................*

*enjoyed the thread.....*


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 4, 2008)

Surinder Ji and All,

What is your comment about this statement:-

Women could never invent weapons that kill, only ones that make you feel really bad and guilty until you surrender 
*Dan, UK*


----------



## simpy (Jan 4, 2008)

*feeling bad and guilty or not is entirely up to men, women only like the surrender part..............*


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 4, 2008)

So now I'm getting angry with all this and the woman would have accomplished her plan - because men, if you got heated in this illogical thing - you'll soon loose your head - meaning you'll loose the control.

Surinder Ji rightly is helping me realise that a man must always keep his cool no matter how illogical his wife gets.......he......he


----------



## simpy (Jan 4, 2008)

*see veerji, men think that women get illogical, but they(women) think it otherwise.............he he he he he he*

*like your red smiley............  does it represent anger or wonder...........  couldn't figure it out clearly..............*


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 4, 2008)

Why would men think women get illogical - from a woman's viewpoint ?


----------



## simpy (Jan 4, 2008)

*he he he.. because they are born with this belief............... please forgive me,  i am going to log out now................. *


*laughing too much right in the morning....*


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm glad you're laughing, finally.

Santokh


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 4, 2008)

*GOING OUT:* 
When a man says he's ready to go out, it means he's ready to go out.
When a woman says she's ready to go out, it means that she WILL
be ready to go out, as soon as she finds her other earring, finishes
putting on her makeup...


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 4, 2008)

NamJap

Confess! Are you in love?


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 4, 2008)

I feel lonely at times and women around me can sense it. 
I've even read the book "Art of Seduction" and... and decided not to use any of those tactics as I haven't decided to get hooked again. It's a sticky situation. At the same time I'm enjoying my freedom.


----------



## simpy (Jan 4, 2008)

*So you know 'WHAT WOMEN THINK' he he* 

*must be very easy to find a friend/companion////........*

*our brother shouldn't be lonely..........why still lonely then????  may be the sense of freedom(being alone) is taking over the sense of COMMITMENT..............  just joking.......................................*


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 4, 2008)

namjap said:


> *GOING OUT:*
> When a man says he's ready to go out, it means he's ready to go out.
> When a woman says she's ready to go out, it means that she WILL
> be ready to go out, as soon as she finds her other earring, finishes
> putting on her makeup...




lol....  in my house, it's quite the opposite!


husband:  are you ready to go?
me:  yes, i just need to put on my shoes.  are you ready?
husband:  yes, i'm ready,  just help me tie my turban and iron this shirt please, then i'll get dressed and we can go.


----------



## simpy (Jan 4, 2008)

*you go girl.....................*
*this is the best one..................*


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 4, 2008)

NamJap

We will try to be kind to you. You are vulnerable right now.


----------



## simpy (Jan 4, 2008)

> Surinder Ji, I know you're enjoying this drama. But ask me, what's happening inside of me. And I will tell you.
> You like love stories, don't you ?


 
*oh Veer Ji, please, dont take my words too seriously, i was just joking........*

*see things are totally opposite for some (like Jasleen Ji said).....*

*we all love you brother and will pray for you.........   You may find true love soon.........* 

*Here is a common story in my house in the evening(for laughs)......*

*me- ok dinner is ready let us eat.....*

*my huband- coming, i will be there soon....*

*after 10 minutes*

*me --- everything is going to get cold....*

*my husband---  i am coming(ayaa na hunay......)*

*after i waited for 10/15 other minutes and started putting away some stuff ....*

*MISTER CHEEMA WILL SHOW UP......*

*ajj roti mil jao(will we get food today).........*


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 4, 2008)

ghar ghar di kahani hai !!!!


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 8, 2008)

There's an interesting article:-
What Women Want - What Do Women Really Want From Men?


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 8, 2008)

'wo' is the difference between the two.....


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 8, 2008)

*Why Do Some Women Play Hard To Get?*

All the world's a dating game and all the men and women merely players. Men are taught to play hard to get in order to seem more attractive to women, while women, usually on the receiving end of the "pickup," are conditioned to be a challenge, like a porcupine whose quills stand up on end when on the defensive.

Dating is a game and if it wasn't, it wouldn't be as much fun. If you've successfully dated every woman you approached, you might have one hell of an ego but in the grand scheme of things, you wouldn't have any fun. As aggravating as it is to pace around your living room, wondering whether she's interested in you or not, the challenge of it all makes dating more exciting. 

So why is this woman never accepting a date or returning your calls? Well, she already knows but it's up to you to find out. 

*the pickup*

*Exhibit A*
She's at the same old bar with the same old friends, in her little miniskirt and halter-top. You see her from a distance and she's constantly looking your way. You approach her with your sinister glare and killer smile, and you even use the approach that has never failed you before. But for some reason, this fish ain't biting.

*Verdict*
Granted, she goes out dressed to kill with her guns pointing right in your direction, but that doesn't mean she wants you to approach her. She wants men to look her way and she would be upset if they didn't. But when men do gawk and approach, she doesn't want to be made to feel like a piece of meat. She's therefore going to be standoffish, unless you don't treat her like a mission of yours. 

*the call*

*Exhibit B *
You've beaten the odds and gotten her number, but that's only half the battle; you haven't called and asked her out yet. You dial her digits and lo and behold, you get her answering machine. "Hi Sandy, it's Mark. I met you on Saturday night at Alley Kats. Just wanted to say hi and see how you're doing. You can reach me at 555-5959. Speak to you soon, Mark."

Two days pass and she still hasn't called you back. You call her again and happen to catch her answering the phone. She apologizes for not having called you earlier but she was busy, busy, busy.

*Verdict*
Why didn't she call you when she had the chance? The same reason you would play hard to get with her. She's playing her cards right, and doesn't want to look too available. She wants to be pursued and wants you to think she's calm and collected, even though her heart may skip a beat when the phone rings.

Remember that appeal and interest usually increase relative to the challenge involved. If she were available whenever you wanted, called you all the time, and slept with you after one night, you would lose interest quicker because the hunt is over. You have her in your back pocket, along with the home, work, cell, and fax numbers that she gave you. But if she keeps you guessing and doesn't tell you what she's doing Friday night after she declines your date, you're left intrigued.


*the invitation*

*Exhibit C*
It's Wednesday night and you want to call her so that you can secure reservations at a trendy Moroccan restaurant, and impress her with your good taste in cuisine and atmosphere. She says she's busy on Friday night, and when you ask her about Saturday, she replies that she's taking her aunt to the airport. Is she busy for lunch? One day she has to take her cat to the vet and the other day she has to take her mother shopping.

Frustrated and fresh out of ideas (you were close to suggesting driving her and her cat to the vet but decided against it), you tell her to call you when she's ready to do something (or at least consider it). She has your number -- you gave it to her 3 times, area code and all -- but still no call.

*Verdict*
If a woman has your number and has declined two of your invitations without mentioning the possibility of a future date, she's not playing hard to get; she's playing hard to never get. If she were interested, she would call you at some point or at least apologize for being so busy and give you a future possibility, like mentioning that next week is much better for her and that the two of you can go out then. If she's busy all the time and makes no attempt to keep the window of possibility open, it's clear she doesn't want to waste either of your time. Move on, game over. 

*the date*

*Exhibit D*
On the other hand, if she does accept your invitation for a date and the two of you secure the time and place, then you're still in the game, buddy. You take her to the Moroccan place you had in mind and everything is going great -- the conversation, chemistry and couscous -- you may just stand a chance with her. At the end of the night, you take her hand and lean over to kiss her once you arrive at the romantic waterfall down the street. She pulls away shyly and walks the other way towards the car.

*Verdict*
Why the sudden disinterest? She may not trust you right away. She has either been hurt in the past, or her friends have been hurt, or she has heard her male friends boasting about how they succeeded to ditch a woman after having sex with her. Her distrust and intuition cause her to play hard to get with you. She doesn't want to get sucked into whatever game you may or may not be playing and she's protecting herself from getting hurt.

Men don't give women enough credit, and don't realize that even if a woman has had only the best of romantic experiences, she has a natural instinct, a sixth sense if you will, that you can't mess with.

So if she's proving to be more of a challenge than you anticipated, then she may just be testing the waters with you. 

*the relationship*

*Exhibit E*
Everything with you and the woman of your dreams is going great but she's still holding her guard with you. You want to go away for a weekend, but she's still hesitant about those plans.

*Verdict*
Although men are less likely to commit to a relationship, when they do fall for a woman in particular, they are usually surer about it than their female counterparts. Men aren't as likely to ask hypothetical questions such as "what if I meet someone at work?" and "what if she's not Ms. Right?" Women, on the other hand, ask themselves too many questions in order to figure out whether you're the man they have been looking for their whole life. 

*how do you plea?*

Playing hard to get is part of the dating game, not to mention the part that makes it fun. And you shouldn't let her do all the playing -- when you're pursuing a woman, play the part of the challenge too. While she declines invitations and doesn't return your calls, you should make it clear that you're busy and have your own life as well. Once you show her that your life revolves around her (at least too early on), she will never want to be part of that world.

Both parties are armed with their rules and methods of playing the game, in the hopes of winning the ultimate prize. Once you know why women play hard to get, whether it's in order to be pursued, be cautious, or because they're simply not interested, at least you'll have the upper hand in the game and you'll know if and when to move on to the next player. 

(AskMen.com - Play hard to get)


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 8, 2008)

Men have more group/tribal mentality than women.


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 9, 2008)

*Top 3 Ways to Lose a Guy/Gal in 10 Days by John Gray*

In the words of the Paul Simon song, there are 50 ways to leave your lover and probably more than 50 ways to lose your lover. We took a MarsVenus.com survey on “How to Lose a Guy/Gal in 10 Days” and came up with the top ways to turn a partner or potential partner off. Here are the top three results:
*1. Get Caught in a Lie, Guy*
The number one turn-off was dishonesty. Not being able to trust one’s partner was a deal breaker for 50% of those who responded to the survey. “Trust is the foundation to a relationship!” said one respondent. Of course honesty is an important issue, but many people may not realize that those “little white lies” count as well. Especially in the early stages of a relationship, fudging the facts can lead a potential partner to seriously doubt whether or not they can trust you. It may not seem like a big deal to shave a few years off your age, overstate your income or paint a more (or less) colorful picture of your experiences, but, eventually the truth will come out. When it does, it will leave the person whom you lied to wondering just how trustworthy you are.

*2. Don’t Give it a Rest, Tess*
Over 1/3 of respondents cited coming on too strong, being possessive, neediness or controlling/demanding behavior as being a turn-off. In the words of one survey-taker, “Coming on too strong too soon is an immediate potential relationship killer. I’m running for the door if in your last relationship the woman moved in with you after only two months and of course… she was the one… until you met me.” Another said, “There is such a thing as giving too much. I once dated a man who continually thanked me for giving him the opportunity to meet me, brought me flowers, kept telling me how beautiful I was…. all in the first date. I felt I was on such a high pedestal; it would be impossible NOT to fall off.”
Many women don’t realize that it’s important to let a man do most of the pursuing and that periodically a Martian needs to take a break from intimacy. It’s as if he has eaten a large Thanksgiving dinner and is now full and snoozing in front of the football game on TV. He doesn’t need intimacy any more than he needs another piece of pumpkin pie. At MarsVenus.com, we refer to this process of being close and then needing space as “rubber banding.” When a man is in this phase, it is important for a Venusian to allow him his space.
Surprisingly, women also have issues when their partner comes on too strong. It might seem like a man who constantly calls, is always asking how they feel and wants to spend every minute of the day with them would be a dream come true. In actuality, for most Venusians this would be a nightmare. Venusians need to feel that their partner adores them and can fulfill their needs, but too much time and attention can cause a woman to feel that her partner is too needy. Venusians have emotional intimacy cycles similar to the Martians’ need to rubber band. This cycle for women is called “the wave” and when the wave crashes, a Venusian has no emotional resources to expend on anyone. A partner who seems too needy is not going to be able to support her during this cycle and she will not be able to handle his neediness.
*3. Just be Mean, Dean
*Coming in third, 1/3 of responses specified that disrespectful and insensitive behavior would possibly end a relationship. “To me this is the worst of all — When he does not take my feelings as seriously as he expects me to take his,” commented one survey taker. Another said, “Forgetting things that are important to you –when he says “I don’t care…” when I’m talking about something I am interested in.” Martians and Venusians have different but similar primary needs. For Martians, acceptance, appreciation and encouragement are necessary while Venusians require understanding, respect and validation. Disrespectful and insensitive behavior violates these basic needs.


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Jan 9, 2008)

Waheguru  Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh

Respected Brother Santokh Singh ji

Its very interesting thread.

Now, how about this!

The soul's search for a soulmate

Please forgive me

Gurvinder Kaur


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow! Gurvinder Ji, Wow !!!

It's an honour for me to hear words of wisdom from an enlightened soul like you. Mein tarrr gia, logoo. You are my guide. Jaam Guru Hoey, Lakh BaheN kia Keejai.

I have no words to express my gratitude towards you for giving me your precious attention.

Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Jan 9, 2008)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh

Respected Brother Santokh Singh ji

U have expressed all my words which are befitting u. I m a very simple person.

I m grateful to u for ur reply.

Please forgive me.

Gurvinder Kaur


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's something for you, Gurvinder Ji,

Bhai Chaman Lal - Sahib Mera Neet Nava


----------



## kaur-1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Instead of creating a new thread, I am going to pose my question here.

What exactly is "lori" in Sikhi and other cultures/religion and how should it be celebrated by a GurSikh if they wish to?

All I know in brief is its to do with the birth of a baby boy in a family and i think only in a 'punjabi family'. 

So there goes 'man imposed' difference between a male and female from childbirth.


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 9, 2008)

kaur-1 said:


> Instead of creating a new thread, I am going to pose my question here.
> 
> What exactly is "lori" in Sikhi and other cultures/religion and how should it be celebrated by a GurSikh if they wish to?
> 
> ...



Kaur-1 ji

As far as my knowledge is concerned lohri has nothing to do with sikhi.It is mainly a festival of worshipping fire god agni dev.Yes punjabi families  do celebrate  it with great zeal when male child is born.

Lohri,Lohri 2008,Lohri Festival of India
Celebrate Lohri 2008 on January 13th, Sunday
Lohri, is celebrated every year on 13th of January. It is a festival to worship fire. Lohri Festival is celebrated with great pomp in North India. At this time Earth starts moving towards the sun marking the auspicious period of Uttarayan. First Lohri is very important for the newly wed and the new born babies as it marks fertility. At night, people gather around the bonfire and throw til, puffed rice & popcorns into the flames of the bonfire. Prayers are offered to the bonfire seeking abundance & prosperity. People make merry by dancing & singing traditional folk songs.


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Jan 11, 2008)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh

Respected namjap Veer Ji

Thanx for the link.
Bhai Chaman Lal - Sahib Mera Neet Nava

Regards

Gurvinder Kaur


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 14, 2008)

Depression: Men Are Affected Differently Than Women


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 19, 2008)

What Men Want in a Relationship


----------



## Sherab (Jan 19, 2008)

namjap said:


> What Men Want in a Relationship



shukria namjap ji on behalf of all SPN!


----------



## carolineislands (Jan 19, 2008)

namjap said:


> Depression: Men Are Affected Differently Than Women



I thought men just didn't admit it.   :wink: 

In most of the statements of the original post, my husband and I were opposite.  For a lot of them we were on the same side as we are both super sensitive and sentimental.  The only area that we are pretty typical in is that if he asks me what I'm thinking or feeling I will tell him whereas it's like pulling teeth to get that information out of him.


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 23, 2008)

Caroline ji,

Here's an interesting link which WILL make YOU LAUGH!!!
CollegeNET Forum - Why Men Don't Talk


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 25, 2008)

*101 Things A Man Should Never Say To The Woman *

Amazon.com: 101 Things A Man Should Never Say To The Woman He Loves: Fred Toleman: Books


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 25, 2008)

I will leave it to others to respond.


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 25, 2008)

This one is for men to overcome shyness while approaching women. I think it will benefit those guys who have similar footing like me. 

YouTube - Some Tips to Overcome Shyness With Women


----------



## Satjot Kaur (Feb 25, 2008)

namjap said:


> Women have the If you need to be told I am not going to tell you gene
> *David Bergin, Switzerland*
> 
> Can someone explain this to me ?



There are multiple explanations, depending on the exact circumstance.

Men and women do think quite differently, but both have been conditioned (on some level) to believe that men are smarter than women. Because of this, sometimes women just don't believe that a guy actually does not understand. They believe the thing is so blatantly obvious that there is no way that this highly intelligent creature could not see it, so assume that a guy's claim that he does not understand is actually some kind of avoidance tactic. Or, some women with an unhealthy form of competitiveness born out of a low self esteem will recognize that the guy does not understand, and will emotionally enjoy having the upper hand in a situation by knowing something he does not know - even at the cost of the improvement that could be gained by him knowing.

Sometimes it's because what the guy doesn't get is so obvious to the female that she can't really explain it. It's kind of like trying to explain the definition of the word "if."

Rarely, it's a matter of if the guy didn't know then he couldn't be guilty - so it can be regarded with the translation "problem solved, leave well enough alone, you'll be sorry if you knew what was going through her head."


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 25, 2008)

Satjot Ji,

I guess its the multi-tasking gene which men do not have which prepares a woman to see through the "obvious" that isn't obvious to a man.

I've travelled a number of countries and seen a common thing about men of all countries and women of all countries. The woman takes charge of everything and the man would lie cosily in his lazy chair, reading his newspaper and fall asleep through most sounds except barking dogs. 

I happen to ask a woman why this is so and she said, women like to work.

Thanks for throwing light and understanding on the 'I'm not going to tell you gene'. I really appreciate it as no one has really explained this to me. 

Thank you.


----------



## Satjot Kaur (Feb 25, 2008)

namjap said:


> I've travelled a number of countries and seen a common thing about men of all countries and women of all countries. The woman takes charge of everything and the man would lie cosily in his lazy chair, reading his newspaper and fall asleep through most sounds except barking dogs.
> 
> I happen to ask a woman why this is so and she said, women like to work.



From the way this is phrased, I bet this woman was not an American. It is my observation that women like to work about as much as men like to work, and for pretty much the same reasons. I will make a further guess that whatever area this woman was from, in that area, women are still struggling to be viewed as human beings that are not inherently lesser than men.

I think that women are generally less easily satisfied, and as a result, have a keener sense of what needs to be done to make things better. A bachelor's house is usually messier than a house with a lady in it because a bit of grime actually does not bother a male, whereas a female might be afraid to sit on the couch unless the house is fairly clean.

If a person is truly satisfied with their surroundings, they will do nothing to change those surroundings. It is the dissatisfaction that motivates people to change things.

It is more in the females nature to not be happy, and more in the males nature to be happy. This balances things out well because without the females, the males might still be perfectly content still living in caves and hunting for food - although they likely would also have gotten to the moon just to prove they could. The females, in contrast, need the males to remind us to slow down and enjoy life, and laugh sometimes. With a nod to feminism, I agree that every woman does not need a man to be happy - but men do make happiness easier for women to achieve. Thank goodness that men were made to be more readily attracted to women or you might not bother to go through all that to try to attract our attention without distracting us from our various missions in life.
T
The ideal for a couple is when each have the same destination in mind but different skill sets to get there, and by combining their skill sets and working together, they both get to a better destination than they each could have gotten to individually.


----------



## kds1980 (Feb 26, 2008)

> I think that women are generally less easily satisfied, and as a result, have a keener sense of what needs to be done to make things better. A bachelor's house is usually messier than a house with a lady in it because a bit of grime actually does not bother a male, whereas a female might be afraid to sit on the couch unless the house is fairly clean.



I think women generally like clean surroundings while men don't mind any kind of condition
for living.

There is much psychological difference between men and women.Men takes many thing
as competetion.Even I have observed on different forums that majority of debates are between men may be 90% because even forum discussion is competetion for us.


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 26, 2008)

Kds JI,

Men also like action-packed competitions like this one :
YouTube - Bhangra Party Hindi, Punjabi - Bhangra competitions 2006

But Women/Girls are even better:
YouTube - csun bhangra girls


----------



## flore (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey, guys, don't you think that these sort of "little funny sentence " are really reductive..Do you really think that one can say women are like this and men are like that.. except the maim gender physical differences I find it really hard to find some common point to every men or women in the earth ... no matter what psycho-sociologist might say...


----------



## kds1980 (Feb 26, 2008)

flore said:


> Hey, guys, don't you think that these sort of "little funny sentence " are really reductive..Do you really think that one can say women are like this and men are like that.. except the maim gender physical differences I find it really hard to find some common point to every men or women in the earth ... no matter what psycho-sociologist might say...




Its true that that every man and woman is unique in its own sense .But still you will find many similarities which majority of men have among them.and women among them.


----------



## flore (Feb 26, 2008)

For sure, they are similarities.. but I'm really sceptic about the similaries that are thought to exist and the real one.. But saying that diversity is the common point and not the generalities.
I want to underline that what men think women have and woment think men have should not be the bases to a good observation and conversation...
Details and subtlety are always much more rich than flat generalities... don't you think...


----------



## Satjot Kaur (Feb 26, 2008)

Agreed. We are talking in generalities here.

I agree that stereotyping is dangerous, but there is a margin of difference between making general statements and making sweeping condemnations. For a non-gender related example, it is fair to say that humans don't like pain - yet most people are aware of the S&M scene. In general, people don't like pain, but there are some who actually get off on it under certain circumstances.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 21, 2008)

*10 Signs You're Being Needy* 

_By *David Wygant
Special to Yahoo! Personals*_ _Updated: Apr 20, 2008_

_*In my ten years of coaching men and women on the perils of dating and relationships*, the one journey women tell me they never want to go on again is meeting and hanging out with the "needy and clingy" man. 







Nothing turns women off more than a guy who is really needy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Nothing turns women off more than a guy who is really needy.
Now, I can practically hear men's voices protesting from everywhere, saying "But David, there are a lot of needy women too!" This article is not about them... it's about you.
Below are ten signs that you are being needy. Remember you are trying to attract women, not turn them off. So if you suffer from any of these signs of neediness, you need to immediately stop those actions.
1. You just walked a woman to her door at the end of a date. Instead of kissing her, you ask her if she had a good time. Women are attracted to confident men. They don't want to have to tell you that they had a good time on a date... they want you to be secure enough in yourself to assume that they had a good time.
2. You called a woman last night and she has not yet called you back, so you either email her or call her again to ask her if she received your message. If you want to push her away, this is one of the best ways to get her to quickly run away from you.
3. You start texting a woman you just began dating five or six times a day. You are over-texting her. You don't need to check in every two hours. That's a sign of neediness and clingy behavior that turns women off.
4. You miss a call on your cell phone from a phone number that you don't recognize. You call the woman you're dating, and to whom you talked just two hours before, and ask, "Did you just call me?" This kind of behavior is going to push and scare her away.
5. You agree with everything the woman you're dating says. Women are not looking for a man who agrees with everything they say. Women want a man who challenges them and from whom they can learn. When a man agrees with everything a woman says, he is telling her that he'll do anything to have a relationship (which is another sign of being needy).
6. The woman you're dating is out for the evening with her friends. She promised to call you when she got home. It's getting late and you haven't heard from her. You just can't resist and you call her cell phone several times until she answers it. This is a sign of being needy and insecure. She's out with her friends... not out with another guy. Let her have some personal space and she'll respect you more.
7. You are too available. If you have plans with a friend, keep those plans even if the woman you're dating asks you to do something that night. Women don't want men who are like a 7-Eleven -- convenient and ready 24/7.
8. You try to please a woman all the time. I'm all about men doing nice things for women, but she has to earn it. Some men will let a woman walk all over them, and then continue to be a sponge and allow it over and over again. Stand up for yourself and she'll respect you more. Letting a woman walk all over you is a clear sign to her that you're needy.
9. Don't be afraid to challenge a woman. If you don't agree with something a woman says, don't just sit there and agree with her thinking it's what she wants. Women are looking for someone who is going to stimulate their mind... not bore them. Women are not turned on by men they can completely control.
10. Be the man! Have a plan and stick with it. Women like men who plan out evenings of fun. 






Don't always ask a woman what she wants to do. Listen to what she likes when you're having conversations with her
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Don't always ask a woman what she wants to do. Listen to what she likes when you're having conversations with her, then come up with a fun plan that you will already know she'll like. A needy man will do whatever a woman wants. A man of action will create plans for what they will do. Being a man of action will lead her to find you a lot more attractive in the long run.
Women are attracted to men who are confident and real. Women want to feel like you need them... but only after you already have your own life, your own ambitions, and your own goals.
The moment a man starts getting too clingy, a woman will run for the hills. This is exactly like how you will pull back from a woman who becomes clingy and needy.
_


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Apr 22, 2008)

typical stereotypes


----------



## mkm (Apr 22, 2008)

All jio

Arent women of deferent cultures behave different way? It is the culture that affects the mind set of women and men?


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 2, 2009)

Hard lessons Men have to learn about Women :-

YouTube - How To Get Your Girlfriend Back - Steps To Get Your Ex Back


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 2, 2009)

NamJap ji

This was an interesting video. And there was some truth in the message. But sometimes a break-up is actually an opportunity to grow as a person when a relationship ends. In each relationship there are two or more individuals, each with a destined path. If I am correct about this, then the causes of a break-up may at one level seem to be about specific faults and deficiencies. But at another level, the faults and deficiencies may be signs and symptoms of the calling of a deeper self which only an individual, himself/herself, can acknowledge and address. And that only if those faults and deficiencies really need to be addressed. 

Changing who we are -- we really can do it only if the change is guided by a desire to become a more realized person. Don't change if the goal is to retrieve another person. That person has his/her own spiritual and emotional work to do. We all have our own spiritual and emotional work to do. No other one and no other thing can do it for us. Just my humble opinion after years of failure. Forgive me if I have offended anyone.


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 2, 2009)

Aad Ji,

This reminds me of another video that explains why we should not judge others with one time experience. It's about a father who asks his four sons to visit a particular tree deep in the forest. One son goes in autumn, another in winter, another in spring and another in summer. Each brought back different feedback about the tree. Then their father made them compare notes and explained that in their own view point they were all right and wrong at the same time. 

Food for thought, don't keep one mind set about your partner or ex. Time changes everyone.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 2, 2009)

Nam Jap ji

What you say is true and the story is a very good story. The self-help movement sells advice and makes a fortune. Do you think -- and I don 't mean to sound like a religious fanatic when I say this -- do you think that a lot of the advice on the web is manmukh speaking? That it is too much about the ME and someone else is MY PROBLEM?


----------

